# Para Pda??



## Koontzy (Oct 17, 2007)

anyone know anything about this gun? I see on there site it is coming soon? anyone know anything?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I seen the teaser on the para site ..that's it. I've liked everything I've seem from them up till now though. I'd really like to see itbrokenimage


----------

